
How Facebook Was Founded - icey
http://www.businessinsider.com/how-facebook-was-founded-2010-3
======
nlwhittemore
Bored of this story. While all this doesn't paint Zuckerberg in a great light,
the idea that he stole the idea for a social network is stupid. Half the CS
majors in the country were talking about something like this when they saw
Friendster. Boring boring boring

------
Hunchr
These story is part of an exposé series. The other two stories:

In 2004, Mark Zuckerberg Broke Into A Facebook User's Private Email Account
[http://www.businessinsider.com/how-mark-zuckerberg-hacked-
in...](http://www.businessinsider.com/how-mark-zuckerberg-hacked-into-the-
harvard-crimson-2010-3)

How Mark Zuckerberg Hacked Into Rival ConnectU In 2004
[http://www.businessinsider.com/how-mark-zuckerberg-hacked-
co...](http://www.businessinsider.com/how-mark-zuckerberg-hacked-
connectu-2010-3)

------
coryl
Zuck is quite the character.

